# USA wall and ceiling framers I need some help



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm doing some conversions on a program I have. and all the references to materials are Americanised as we call things different to each other 

For instance what is a 9/16 ceiling grid main 
Or a 15/16 ceiling grid main 

Is this a main runner for an exposed grid ceilings ?
Or even the ceiling rafters for a suspended plasterboard ceiling 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I'm doing some conversions on a program I have. and all the references to materials are Americanised as we call things different to each other
> 
> For instance what is a 9/16 ceiling grid main
> Or a 15/16 ceiling grid main
> ...




All good I've found the info on google 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

15/16" would be an American standard width ceiling grid and 9/16" is a modern Thin Line look. Both are the exposed visual width but the height of mains and tees remains the same.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks mate, i found it. We only have the 1 standard size here. I should have some more questions soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

